# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  tiết lộ công thức bí truyền trong nghệ thuật ẩm thực Hồng Kông

## nha hang gia vien

Truyền thuyết về nước lủ mỳ.

Nước lủ mỳ minh chứng cho cả một thời đại, một thời của nghèo nàn khôn xiết nhưng cũng là thời mà nền văn hóa ẩm thực Triều Châu phát triển mạnh mẽ nhất tại Hong Kong. Đó là thời đại mở đầu hưng thịnh của phố cảng Triều châu - con phố lúc nào cũng tấp nập, tập trung phần lớn người Triều Châu đến Hong Kong làm ăn.

Họ bắt đầu việc sinh sống bằng cách bày hàng quán vỉa hè để bán những món ăn của quê nhà. Có thể kể đến đó là ông Trần Quốc Lương với bí quyết chế biến thịt ngan ướp với thứ nước được gọi là “lủ mỳ”- do cha ông là Trần Đổng Ký - người gốc tỉnh Triều Châu để lại. Nước lủ mỳ đó được kết hợp bởi rất nhiều những hương liệu tự nhiên như vỏ quế, đại hồi, cam thảo, ớt Tứ Xuyên, đinh hương, táo tươi, gừng, hành tây, tương đậu nành, rượu Thiệu, nước nắm, đường phèn… với hơn 20 loại nguyên liệu vào một nồi nước lớn đun sôi. Nước lủ mỳ như một thứ nước bảo quản thức ăn không bị biến chất. Thịt ngỗng, thịt gà hay bì lợn khi được đun qua nước lủ mỳ, thịt thấm với nước lủ mỳ, nước lủ mỳ cũng thơm lây vị của thịt, và nồi nước lủ mỳ cứ thế càng đun càng đậm đặc, tinh túy.



Bắp bò lủ mì và sứa biểnSau này khi nước lủ mỳ đã trở thành một thứ không thể thiếu trong nghệ thuật chế biến ẩm thực Hong Kong, mỗi khi được hỏi “Trước kia Hong Kong có người nào bán ngan ướp lủ mỳ nữa không”, Trần Quốc Lương đã vô cùng tự hào mà trả lời rằng “Có Trần Đổng Ký tại Triều Châu Cảng”. Hồi đó, nhờ có bí quyết này, tiệm nhà ông lúc nào cũng tấp nập, từ những khách ở tại cảng, đến những viên chức tại các khu vực lân cận và thậm chí cả những thương gia Triều Châu phát tài cũng tìm đến ăn. Ngan bán càng nhiều, nước lủ mỳ càng đậm đặc, và nhà ông cũng dần thoát cảnh nghèo nàn. 

Công thức thì như vậy, nhưng nước lủ mỳ muốn làm ngon không phải dễ. Ăn thử nhiều tiệm, thấy nước lủ mỳ chỉ được cái mầu đẹp mắt nhưng không có vị thơm đậm đà lâu năm, một vài tiệm thì lại cho nhiều hương liệu quá át đi vị của thịt ngan trong món ướp. Ngan ướp nước lủ mỳ tại tiệm của Trần Đổng Ký thơm mà không gắt, không đậm, không hắc, ăn vào không có cảm giác mặn chát mà chỉ cảm nhận được một hương vị đặc biệt không giống với bất cứ nơi nào. 

Trần Quốc Lương, khi đến Hồng Kong lập nghiệp, vẫn ghi nhớ lời cha dạy: “Nấu nước lủ mỳ cũng giống như làm người vậy, phải khổ luyện thì mới thành công. Qua bao nhiêu năm mở tiệm, nồi nước lủ mỳ vẫn được lưu lại thứ nước cốt, cứ cách 3 ngày lại cho một số thứ nguyên liệu vào đun tiếp. Nồi nước đã nhạt thì không thể là mặn, quá mặn sẽ làm mất đi vị ngan, và không có vị tươi.”

Lủ mỳ trong các món ăn Hong Kong ngày nay 

Các đầu bếp Hong Kong ngày nay, không chỉ dừng lại trong việc sử dụng nước lủ mỳ trong việc tẩm ướp các món ngan, vịt mà còn trong rất nhiều các món khác, không chỉ là tẩm, ướp, mà còn được dùng như một thứ nước sốt. Nó được coi như một loại nước sốt đặc trưng kiểu truyền thống Hong Kong, là một thứ quan trọng nhất trong nhà bếp kiểu Hong Kong, là linh hồn của nhà bếp. Nồi nước lủ mỳ chính là minh chứng lịch sử hình thành của bất cứ nhà hàng kiểu Hong Kong truyền thống nào. Càng lâu thứ nước này càng thơm ngon, càng đậm đà, đặc biệt như chính cái tên của nó. 

Quay lại với sự tò mò của thực khách khi thưởng thức các món sử dụng sốt lủ mỳ tại nhà hàng Long Đình. Ngay từ trước khi khai trương, người chủ nhà hàng Long Đình đã mời một sư phụ bếp trưởng có tiếng từ Hong Kong sang để chế biến nồi nước lủ mỳ. Vị sư phụ đó đã phải có thời gian rất lâu trong việc tìm hiểu những hương liệu địa phương có ở Việt Nam, tìm hiểu khẩu vị của người Việt Nam để có thể bắt đầu chế biến nồi nước lủ mỳ. Từ lúc bắt đầu chế biến đến lúc có thể đưa vào làm thứ nước sốt gia vị cho các món ăn cũng phải mất một thời gian khá dài. 


Tai Lợn Cuộn Sốt Lủ Mỳ LạnhTrong suốt thời gian từ đó đến nay, nồi nước lủ mỳ không bao giờ tắt lửa. Mà lửa cũng chỉ để liu riu, cho nồi nước sôi gợn chút lăn tăn, nhè nhẹ. Có đến 20 - 30 loại hương liệu khác nhau trong nồi nước lủ mỳ. Mỗi khi sư phụ đó vào kiểm tra nồi nước lủ mỳ, thỉnh thoảng lại mở túi bát bảo (đựng các hương liệu “bí mật gia truyền”) bỏ 1 loại hương liệu vào nồi nước mà chỉ người bếp trưởng đó mới biết đó là những hương liệu gì. Việc gia giảm cho nồi nước lủ mỳ cũng phải theo quy luật. Một âu nước lủ mỳ được sử dụng, thì ngay lập tức có một âu nước khác được bổ sung ngay vào nồi nước sốt đang dùng. Sau khi chế biến xong nồi nước lủ mỳ, sư phụ đó có để lại một bản quy trình gia giảm hương liệu.

Tuy nhiên,vì không bao giờ sư phụ truyền hết những bí quyết cho đệ tử của mình, nên nếu như không may nồi nước lủ mỳ bị đổ, và không tính được lượng đổ là bao nhiêu thì nhà hàng Long Đinh chỉ có 1 cách duy nhất là mời sư phụ đã từng chế biến nồi lủ mỳ đó về, hoặc mời một sư phụ khác chế biến một nồi lủ mỳ hoàn toàn mới. 

Đó chính là lý do vì sao các món ăn ở Long Đình lại có hương vị đặc sắc như vậy, không lẫn với bất cứ nhà hàng nào và không gặp ở bất cứ nhà hàng nào. Lủ mỳ là bí ẩn đầy quyến rũ với ẩm thực Hong Kong và là bí ẩn không thể cưỡng lại của Long Đình.

*Nhà hàng Long Đình
64B Quán Sứ, Hà Nội.
Tel: (04) 3942 9168/ (04) 3942 9169 

Hotline: 0902 286 286
Website:* *longdinh.vn*

----------


## dung89

Ôi bắp bò nhìn ko chê vào đâu được

----------

